# Moving and dogs...esp my breed of choice.



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I think I've mentioned this before, but I currently rent. But not in the traditional sense, my roommate actually owns the house I live in. So I have my own bedroom upstairs but the rest of the house is shared. 

I have now been living here like this for 1.5 years and I really don't mind, there are a lot of pluses to renting from the owner of the house. We have a fenced in back yard, he doesn't care about the dog (or the breed of dog for that matter), its extremely affordable (actually the price can't be beat)....

But...I live at least 20 miles from everything!!! My parents, my job, and my BF are 20 mins or more away. Most wouldn't think that is a big deal, but I lease my car and driving all over the world is killing my mileage. Many times, Avery and I will visit my parents before work, which means I have to take Avery back home before work and then head right back out (my work and my parents are about 2 miles apart) to get to work. It would be sooo nice if I could find a place to live in the same area as my job. That way bring Avery places wouldn't be such a daunting task with sooo much driving involved.

The issue. Avery is a mutt first and foremost, but when people see him the first thing they think is Pitbull. In this area, most rentals have breed restrictions. If they don't have breed restrictions then they want an arm and a leg for you to live there (for example: like $350 deposit and then $50 extra a month)...I am just soo annoyed right now. I have been looking to move for over a month with no success, like I can't even find a place that might be suitable...

Ok I am done ranting...I guess I probably should have waited to own my own home before getting a dog, but I was just far too impatient


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Eh, we don't own. But that IS why we went with a bluetick coonhound instead of many of the breeds I want. I want a doberman, a rottweiler, several different kinds of mastiffs, an amstaff, an argentinean dogo, and more. So we eliminated those from our list and bought a pup that was a breed that was very unlikely to be on a banned breed list. Once we own a home or are secure in a long term rental with no dog restrictions we will get a "bad" breed. 

I think your only option is to just keep looking. I'm sure you'll find a place. Not everyone hates pitbulls or dogs in general


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

One look at him and you can tell he is not a pit... Just my observation


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> One look at him and you can tell he is not a pit... Just my observation


I think if those breed things were accurate and I had one done on him, he would some back as a boxer, lab, shepard...or he would be too many breeds to determine a dominate breed

It seems people see brindle and think pit...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Can you pass him off as any other breed that is not on the banned list? Look at some pictures of crazy un heard of dogs and say he is that.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I rent as well, and with Eevee it's been difficult to find an apartment that is affordable AND pet friendly.
All I can say is, _lie_. That's right, go ahead and lie about the breed. Avery is a mutt and there's no way for anyone to know what exactly he is. Eevee is a Carolina Dog, but I dont tell that to any apartment managers. Can you imagine how they would react when they find out that Carolina Dogs are also known as the "American Dingo"?
I just say that she is some kind of mutt, with no aggressive breeds mixed in. 

What kind of mutt is Avery anyway?

*Edit*: IMO, he could pass as a boxer mix. :thumb:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah yeah, always tough! That's why I never rented (well, one reason).. just went out and bought my house with my fiance when I turned 22.

BTW - I would NOT lie. Bad idea. If you do, and then they randomly decide that he IS a Pit Bull of some sort, they can (and usually will) tell you to get out.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was planning on lying but one of the places I was looking at made me question that decision. We went just to see what the prices and policies were and the lady was like "what kind of dog do you have" I said he was a mutt and that I didn't really know his breed and then she asked well what does he look like and my bf said he was a boxer but then she really pushed the issue saying that if he just "looked" like a pit then he could potentially be a pit and that there's no way to know so he probably wOuld not be allowed...

That was just one place, I still have my eyes peeled but the more I look the more I lose hope...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

that really sucks! maybe you could try posting an ad on craigslist telling people what your looking for.
ive seen quite a few people on our local craigslist looking or places that allow pets and it must work cause i rarely see the same ad posted twice. its worth a shot


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I was planning on lying but one of the places I was looking at made me question that decision. We went just to see what the prices and policies were and the lady was like "what kind of dog do you have" I said he was a mutt and that I didn't really know his breed and then she asked well what does he look like and my bf said he was a boxer but then she really pushed the issue saying that if he just "looked" like a pit then he could potentially be a pit and that there's no way to know so he probably wOuld not be allowed...
> 
> That was just one place, I still have my eyes peeled but the more I look the more I lose hope...


Did you say that you had a breed test done on him? That can be used as proof that he's not a pit... unless I missed the memo and he IS a pit, lol!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you'll find a place.....and tell your boyfriend not to be so helpful LOL

he's a mutt. you don't know what he is. that's not lying.

if someone says he looks like a pit, just say, ya know...it seems to be a true stereo type due to his colouring as a brindle.....that people think he's a pit. 

he's just a poor widdle rescue mutt...and then bat your eyes and look pretty.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Honestly, I think he could pass for a boxer/lab mix. Boxers are brindle and boxy and labs are longer faced, somewhat boxy, and would give him the stockiness he might not have from the boxer side. 

You know, I groomed a dog once that I would have gone to my grave thinking he was a full blooded pit bull. The way he was built, his color, etc all made me think pit bull but he wasn't. He was 50% lab/50% weimeraner. And Petsmart grooming has no pit bull policy so there was no reason for him to lie. Maybe he was, maybe he wasn't but that dog had the typical lab personality rather than a pit bull personality. Looks aside, that dog definitely had labrador in him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

liquid said:


> Did you say that you had a breed test done on him? That can be used as proof that he's not a pit... unless I missed the memo and he IS a pit, lol!


There is probably some pit/bully in him somewhere but not a whole ton..the rescue I got him from had him as a shepard mix, though he did look more shepard like as a pup then he does now...but who really knows what breed he is, I see different breeds everyday, even in his personality..


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

If only the DNA testing was more accurate...but hey you could get it done and it shows more favorable breeds in the mix you could use that to your advantage.
Something will come along for you that makes you happy.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you looking at apartment communities, private rentals or both? You may have better luck with private...around here they're not as strict and as long as the dog is trained, will not destroy property...they don't much care. It seems in the private sector...house trained is most important.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't really have a preferance other than I'd like to have a place that's mine (no roommate) but would consider a roommate...idk.

I just think singles are such a rip off, some of them are the same price as doubles for less space. I really don't need the space though, I think I could be happy in a studio, even with no bedroom. But $650 for a place that doesn't include utilities and wants an extra $50 a month just for the dog is outrageous IMO.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I can understand what you're going through! 

Here in my area it is tough to even find a rental that allows dogs..especially anything over 25lbs! Ever ytime I came across a place that accepted dogs, they'd balk when they found out I had mastiffs and that they were INDOOR dogs. 

I just got lucky one day when I found my current landlord....he never even asked what kind of dogs I had and then when he did find out he didn't even bat an eyelash. 

He actually really likes them too, so that's a plus. 

I wish you luck in your search....and as others have said I think he could easily pass as a boxer mix.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Many years ago to have our husky able to stay with us,my wife had a short statement written from her primary care doctor that our girl was her therapy dog and she was much part of the family and the manager at tha apartment complex said that was pretty much all we needed and it worked.I dont think that is still in effect today,there are alot of pets in our developement now,but back then thats what we had to do.Im sure it probaly wont work everywhere,but you never know.


----------

